# Bassmaster university



## rangerboats (Mar 8, 2005)

For all you bass guys out there,
I'm going to the bassmaster U this weekend. This would be my first time and I'm not exactly sure what I would need. Do you need tickets? Where can I get them? I'm also going to the IX center show this weekend. I'm sure I'll see you guys there!


----------



## Mr.Bass. (Feb 27, 2005)

I think you have to pre register. I dont think there is still open enrollment. You might be able to pay for it at the hotel but I am not sure. I am also going to be there and also going to the Outdoor show after the seminars on Saturday. I think admission the the Bass University is $109. Like I said I am not sure if you can pay for it at the event but you might be able to.


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Here is the contact info to register for the Bass Master University.  
Gary White [[email protected]]
405-348-4580

See ya there!
Marcia


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

RangerBoats....Did you make it to BassMaster University this weekend?


----------



## rangerboats (Mar 8, 2005)

No unfortunetly I had no tickets.
I heard you guys had a good time, thats good. 
Maybe you guys that went can fill me in on what I missed.


----------



## rangerboats (Mar 8, 2005)

Why are there 2 post about this? Did they both get moved or something?


----------



## Reel Lady (Jul 4, 2004)

Yup... moved to the Bass Discussion area...


----------

